#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] [票選]龍族地體型大小

## arthur_889

如題:
如果你是龍
你希望是多大還是多小?
例如:
小小的
可以跟人類一起生活
但擁有無比的力量  :jcdragon-mad-ebby:  
或是弱不禁風(討人喜愛?)   :jcdragon-shy:  
還是大的幾乎沒人知道你的存在 [jcdragon-shock-ebby] ,把一切盡收眼底...等

----------


## arthur_889

我是想
跟飛機差不多一樣大
然後在戰鬥的時候受傷,然後力量被吸光...之類
因為無法維持原本的大小就縮小了
最後終於取回力量..恢復體型
結果

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    哈哈..就獲的兩種型態,可以互相切換  :jcdragon-bad:

----------


## 狼王白牙

如果是一台 747 巨無霸客機的大小，就已經夠大了  :Wink:  

不過愛看怪獸片的我，總是會想像跟大樓一樣的大小

這樣曾能夠一掃尾巴就倒一棟大樓的豪爽   :Mr. Green:

----------


## 嵐霖

跟飛機一樣大@@?
這樣不容易找到停機棚吧(踢!
我是認為四台巴士大小就好了吧XD
不然太大的話
腳斷了三十分鐘才發現@@
至於那吉娃娃以下的就別談了=A=

----------


## wingwolf

比人稍微高出一些，大概兩米左右的樣子
這樣不會太小，又能夠保證龍的超越別的物種的力量
要隱匿起來也會非常輕松  :Mr. Green:  

太過於巨大，感覺好可怕（仰視ing）

其實真實想法是：10的0次方真是個美妙的數量級（被炸）

----------


## 迷思

覺得比較適合的是飛機大小和人的大小，
兩者又偏愛後者。

是飛機大小主要是想到古典奇幻作品中龍的特色，
一座中世紀城堡上巨龍飛過般，
具有強大的破壞力，能讓大地燃燒。

覺得是人的大小，
是想到龍人這樣的觀念，
覺得能夠用和人類相似一體型使用人類工具，
而且比較大型的身體，活著倒有點累的感覺。

----------


## 雷澤龍也

原形大概跟一架波音747差不多大 (以東方龍為藍本)
獸人外形大概比180公分的人在高出4顆頭  :jcdragon-tea:  
小時候也比同年齡人類 大隻吧~~
吉娃娃的大小是當寵物的吧

----------


## 羽翔

龍的大小的話~
應該是人的大小~飛機的大小吧OwO

會覺得體型大小是人的大小~飛機的大小是因為以這個星球的生物圈大小來看
太大的話食物問題會蠻多的~
還有空間可能也會不夠
太小的話感覺就沒什麼存在感(疑?
所以差不多是人的體型大小~飛機的體型大小就可以了w~

~~~~~~~~~~~~~以上是我的看法~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## 暗黑炎狼

我覺得因該跟人的大小差不多, 要不然就跟姚明一樣高(- -) 
不然你怎麼養?(我想養> <)
很大隻的話怎麼養 , 我家沒那麼大............(完全楚於自己的世界裡- -).....
........阿!!!我是新人請多指教,各位大大...............

----------


## 銀牙_新

如果我的話,我是選跟人差不多大小
這樣比較方便收納~(?!)
太大的話要躲不容易和很多問題,又不想感覺太渺小......
但是如果是選同伴(寵物?)之類的話
還蠻想要一隻吉娃娃大小的(可變身,至少可以變得跟人一樣大,而且力量大)
因為這樣攜帶方便(?!) 重點是這樣很可愛呀~

----------


## 幻狼

大小這種事要好好想一下了．．

大的很難找位置安置自己（胃口都沒機會充好吧

小的又怕當做寵物（小狗～乖

還是人一般大小的最好呢～～～

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯.......我覺得大概2、3公尺高就好了。
太大的話隨便移動就會影響環境(101大樓就垮了)
太小的話很容易在無意間被踩死
比人高一點比較有龍的那種big的感覺!
純屬自己想法

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我選擇跟飛機一樣大小

但是我比較想要可以變大又變小

這樣好像比較方便=_=

不然太大不知道要停在哪裡0.0

----------


## 黑翼

在目前的地球環境還是以2~3m大小爲生物限度吧，如果是植物繁盛的中生代環境要再大上三五倍，於是X億年以後所有生物都是昆蟲大小？
按純生物體推算的話是這樣比較合理……但是……
龍可不是單純的生物體口牙，多少都有些超自然屬性的
所以比常識更大些或者可以改變大小應該沒問題吧……

----------


## realpeanut

回arthur_889 小弟突然想起Windows 7 與XP Mode... (離題了...)

最好跟人一樣大 最易跟人類溝通~
跟飛機/大樓一樣大的話豈不是很麻煩? (除非可以心靈相通, 否則要用擴音器(誤))

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

跟一台飛機一樣大(載人?)+1

話說有很多小說都說龍很大

卻也沒又說有多大

可以在人的話那就是跟飛機差不多的大小了

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

我選跟一台飛機一樣大(載人?)+1 

不過我心目中的大小是大概一個房間大吧
和人一樣大的話不就是獸人了嗎?

----------


## 蒼天翼龍

跟人一樣大+1
不過如果有的話我會更想選"跟巴士一樣大"　XD
介於飛機大跟人類大之間　  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:

----------


## fwiflof

怎麼沒有其他呢......
其實是可大可小吧
大到跟一坐山一樣
小到可以捧在手心都很好呀~~~~

所以我選其它(被滅)

----------


## arthur_889

恩~~~聽你這樣說
好像真的少了個選項(沒想到...  :jcdragon-scratch:  
可是好像沒法改了的樣子
to 涅爾‧芙洛特
你的頭像好棒喲
我喜歡....

----------


## Dingz

本鼠心目中龍的理想體積應為一架小形飛機至一間雙層平房左右大小

人一樣大小好像太細小了...

像747一樣好像太大了...(中國龍也可以這麼大喔)  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 亞德爾

如果要用顯微鏡才看的到的話 ....
那就不是龍了吧 (應該是龍型病毒)
所以跟人一樣大才有親切感
太大被採死都不知道  :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

載人+1
可以載人就OK了
不過
大到只要尾巴一掃
就可以掃掉一棟建築物也不錯??

----------


## 極東馴龍者

可以變大也可以變小~~!!!

這樣才帥xD

----------


## 亞格雷特

用顯微鏡才看的到.....龍不是微生物
跟人一樣大.....總覺得少了龍常有的氣勢
而且根據我對龍的感覺
好像已經大到可以包住地球了
所以就選極大吧!

----------


## 奇比斯克

跟飛機一樣大~ 可以載人的龍~ ^^ 希望不要是交通工具的好

----------


## 墨鬼

其實我比較偏向於自由縮放的體型呢=w=

泡水膨脹加熱縮水什麼的(欸你)

但是最理想的是飛機大小吧?@u@

因為這樣可以再變成人型的時候互載>w<b(果然)

不用走路你說多方便不是?

----------


## 夜星

我會選極大(讓人看不出你是啥!?).........
光是上個廁所就水災
不過食物方面似乎會很麻煩
太小反而是被狩獵(除了這2隻?)  :jcdragon-mad-ebby:   :jcdragon-mad:

----------


## 呆瓜犬

跟一台飛機一樣大吧！

就是希望可以載人XD

龍在小狼的心目中裡 總是巨大的，感覺大隻一點才有龍的氣勢吧！

小型（像是能放口袋...等等）的龍對我來說感覺是Q版的>W<"

----------


## comecome12

本龍選擇"極大"~
對付一些可惡的人類，光是用"氣勢"就足以了。

但是....
原本的大小還是想"人"一樣。

----------


## 張狼

太小不好看，還會被人類當寵物養。

跟一台飛機一樣大就好了，我覺得龍是住在洞穴裡的，太大很難找適合的洞吧?

而且體形太大要吃很多東西，那一天到晚忙著抓獵物就太杯具了。  :Laughing:  (我是現實派)

最最重要的一點是----龍跟人類交往，如果太大，會不會不小心「踫」倒一座城市或者因為沒留意面前有人，把人踩扁都不知道?

所以不要貪心啦，飛機其實也很大的~~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 龍o瞳

狩獵過很多文學的我發現大部分龍的體型都從飛機到大廈的大小,所以我就選飛機啦~

----------


## 天紋龍

我選擇跟飛機一樣大
因為我覺得這樣子不大不小剛剛好~XD

----------


## 小藍龍

我選跟人一樣大~
因為太小的話沒有威脅性
但是太大的話不容易找到棲息地而且食量應該也會很大
所以我選則跟人一樣啦~XDD
不過其次就是跟飛機一樣大啦~~XDD

----------


## qaz881115

是我的話   我會選 跟大樓差不多高  因為如果太小的話就會覺得龍很弱小  我自己設定是70公尺到130公尺這身高  但是尾巴跟脖子佔身高的一半  這是我設定的身高  如果是龍人的話  我會設定190到230公分  這樣比較對稱龍人強壯的身體

----------


## 雷克圖

我選跟飛機一樣大~
因為完全受到奇幻小說影響XD
另外我覺得跟飛機一樣大
可以嚇嚇人類哈哈~

----------


## 晝

大概4個成人的大小就好了^^
太大找不到住的地方
在說只要能嚇到人就好啦XD

----------

